# Whats a Kenwood KAC-1023 worth?



## nkferg (Oct 10, 2015)

I have a Kenwood KAC-1023 amp that I have been dragging around since ~1994. It was used for two years, it is in pretty good shape for it's age. It was made in Japan. I changed cars and it did not work in my new set up. I am going to try and bring it by a local audio shop to have it tested. If it is still working well, what would be a decent price for this amp? I was wanting to use it, but I have a Ford Focus and want to go with a smaller amp.
Thanks.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Put it on Ebay with a starting bid of $100.If you get lucky a few people might get in a bidding war.Then again you might not even get a single bid.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I want it just for nostalgia, 100.00 sounds good but if I can get it cheaper that would be even better . I agree with Atomic, place it on ebay and see what happens.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I was always curious what these did output wise. It would be cool to try on the Amp Dyno


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't recall if I bench tested mine before I sold it, but am sure it does 650-750watts at 4ohm mono.


----------



## mandellrodgers35 (Nov 30, 2021)

Is the 1993-1994 kac 923 bridgable to 2ohms mono


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

mandellrodgers35 said:


> Is the 1993-1994 kac 923 bridgable to 2ohms mono


It appears so from the manual, but I imagine an amp of that vintage may run hot: https://www.vintageshifi.com/repertoire-pdf/pdf/telecharge.php?pdf=Kenwood-KAC-923-Owners-Manual.pdf


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I read that to be 2ohm (stereo) OR bridged, not bridged at 2ohm. It would have to be 1ohm stable in stereo to be stable at 2ohm bridged.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

haakono said:


> I read that to be 2ohm (stereo) OR bridged, not bridged at 2ohm. It would have to be 1ohm stable in stereo to be stable at 2ohm bridged.


That is the spec also! It isn’t 2ohm stable bridged… it would need to be 1ohm stereo stable to be 2 ohm bridged stable


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

I hear you guys. My Punch 40 from the same era was not rated for 2 ohm mono, but I ran mine into 2 ohm mono loads for years. So you never know. Check this out:








FS: Kenwood KAC-823 & 923


Product Brand & Model: Kenwood KAC-823 and KAC-923 Amplifiers Japanese Made Circa 1993-1994 era 823 specs @ 12v 70x2 4ohm 90x2 2ohm 180x1 4ohm 923 specs @ 12v 100w RMS x 2 @ 4 Ohms 135w RMS x 2 @ 2 Ohms 270w RMS X 1 @ 4 Ohms Condition of all items: Both amps are in good condition...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)




----------

